# Climbing Equipment Slingshot



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have been watching people use climbing figure 8 descenders to make slingshots. A lot seem to cut them to make two forks and at least one used leather gypsy tabs without harming the climbing item. Back in the day I did my share of climbing and, as politely sa I can say this, used more modern equipment. No disrespect folks, but there are far superior descenders these days that have extra protrusion making them a lot safer for climbing...and more useful when creating a slingshot. Of key importance is that they have flat tops. It also seems such a waste to ruin a good descender by cutting it, assuming you can find a way to get through the hardened metal. Perhaps this simple method has been used before, but below is one of my descenders. As you will note, it is still usable as a piece of climbing equipment and can also become a PFS with the quick addition of a band set. All the extra protrusions help lock it into my hand. The ergonomic curve adds to the comfort as well.

It shoots quite well. Sorry if I offended anyone, but the engineer in me always looks for the simplest solution. Plus, I know how hard the metal can be in those various descenders. I cannot even begin to imagine how long it takes to cut through one of those things.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A dual purpose slingshot you can repel down a mountain with and then shoot a rabbit . Genius !


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

my main gripe with climbing equipment slingers is the fork width. not being a PFS guy I rely on a standard fork width for the way I aim, so I can't make much use of the figure 8 slingers I've made.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I cannot even begin to imagine how long it takes to cut through one of those things.

If it is cast aluminum which I think it is about 2 seconds on the band saw 

No offence intended


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Can-Opener said:


> I cannot even begin to imagine how long it takes to cut through one of those things.
> 
> If it is cast aluminum which I think it is about 2 seconds on the band saw
> 
> No offence intended


True, should have clarified. The aluminum ones are easy to cut, but some of the newer ones are moving to titanium (at least this one is - blew me away when I found out since I thought for sure it was aluminum with the coating). My poor saw goes dull just looking at that caliber of metal (don't own a fancy enough blade is likely the cause). Some day when the embarrassment has worn off, I will need to explain how I figured out it was titanium :blink: . One of these days I am going to have to stop by and pay admission to see your shop man.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Aaaah! Now it makes sense.  Titanium I just asked my buddy about that and he said I would not like machining it. I will take your word for it. 

Stop by anytime you find your self wandering the Southern Oregon Coast. Not enough slingshot friends out here


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Can-Opener said:


> Stop by anytime you find your self wandering the Southern Oregon Coast. Not enough slingshot friends out here


Will stop off for sure if I am out that way.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

cool!


----------

